# plowing in the south



## looperlawn (Feb 11, 2014)

I have a Kubota 3010 tractor with loader and a rear blade. I am wanting to get a blade for my grizzly 450. I do some small store fronts,small parking lots,and driveways. I live in a small town and I can just ride from job to job. My tractor is slow in that area. We haven't had more then 10"and probley wouldn't be used 3 or 4 times a year. I need help on which plow,winch,and a rear spreader. I can usually clear the snow with a walk behind leave blower or backpack blower and hand spread salt.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

Moose plow 60" and Warn winch.

will get you started.

if you need to have down pressure for back dragging area's there is the Mibar system and if you want power angle there is the fusepowersports angle kit.

you can due super winch as well instead of warn.

you need to ask your self if you want the midmount or there front mount rapid system for putting plow on/off

for the rear spreader if you look at the last page of the ATV with Plows Pics thread there is some pictures of real nice salter setup there.

I haven't done enough with Salting to comment on.

I have a Curtis Fast Cast 300 but I have only used it 1 time and that was just to try it out.


----------



## looperlawn (Feb 11, 2014)

I am thinking of the koplin x factor
Can get plow and winch for $500 I want us it more then 4 times a year.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

looperlawn;1755624 said:


> I am thinking of the koplin x factor
> Can get plow and winch for $500 I want us it more then 4 times a year.


Sounds like you've made up your mind then.


----------



## whitegoldrider (Jan 24, 2014)

Sounds like a good deal. Unless the mount that comes with the winch works on your machine, you may have to buy one specific to your grizz though so factor that into the price. Also, winch installs are no fun…give your self plenty of time. Good luck.


----------

